# Breeding Trouble -Please Help-



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have two adult "Bumble Bee" dart frogs who don't seem to breed. I have had the female for around 2 years. I purchased a male around 3 weeks ago and they have been together since. I have only heard a breeding call 3 times. I have been trying to get them to breed, but they don't seem to want too. Is there anything I can do better? Thank you


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

D. leucomelas are extremely seasonal in their breeding habits for me. I have a substantial temp shift between winter and summer, (68 nightime low in winter to 88 max daytime in summer) and I don't even get calling under 77 degrees F. Mine get a winter dry period, misting only 1x a week, and resume breeding like clockwork in the spring as soon as temps rise and I increase misting. Increasing misting alone does nothing to stimulate breeding for me, others results might vary. I feed heavily all year, because they are pigs, and I can't stand the dirty looks they give me when I don't feed them
I don't necessarily endorse such high temps for all pdf's, but leucs come from an area hotter, and often drier than many others. Mine are also in a 24" tall hex, and can thermoregulate according to their desires. Often I find mine basking right under the lights at the top of the viv, even in summer


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info! Maybe it's the temp and season that is holding them back from breeding. I do feed them all the time too. Maybe i need to mist the cage less, but who knows  Thank you for all the help. Lets hope they will start breeding soon


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I have read that luecs can be very tempermnetal when it comes to breeding. I have had some very different experience then most. Last spring and summer I got nothing and then on thanksgiving I got my first clutch. Since then they have been breeding like mad. I had to stop misting becasue I was running out of space. For me I have found that if I mist regularly and make sure they are well fed I have more success. But that may not be the case for your pair. My best advice is is try changing the climate every week or so (little changes nothing huge) and see what works.

Also, when my males were younger I used to have a fogger hooked up to the tank. Within seconds of turning the fogger on the males would start calling. I'm not advocating buying a fogger just a random thought.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

This might sound like a stupid question, but is there any specific way to change the climate? Like would a fan cool it down maybe or are there better ways to experiment with that? The fogger sounds like a good idea. Is it difficult to get set up and have it working? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

djgard22 said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but is there any specific way to change the climate? Like would a fan cool it down maybe or are there better ways to experiment with that? The fogger sounds like a good idea. Is it difficult to get set up and have it working? Thanks for all the help!


A small fan blowing over the viv and lights can drop the temp several degrees or more. You can also elevate the lights an inch or two for more temp drop.


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

djgard22 said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but is there any specific way to change the climate? Like would a fan cool it down maybe or are there better ways to experiment with that? The fogger sounds like a good idea. Is it difficult to get set up and have it working? Thanks for all the help!


whats the current temp in yr tank?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dj,

Aside from all the other good advice here, I would add that male Leucomelas are very territorial, so playing back a male call to him might really get him "in the mood". When I first started doing this, my male would immediately find out where the female was and cover her to prevent her escape. This can often bring about breeding.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have had the light elevated probably 8 inches so the cage cools down because it always gets too hot. Sometimes I leave the light off so that it will cool down even more. I don't know what to do. The temp is currently 76 degrees (that's after leaving the light off all day


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will try that Richard. Thank you so much! That is wild how that would work. Thanks for the great advice


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes mine are more seasonal but breed easily on their own. This is the time of year when they will naturally feel spring coming and with all the rain and storms we start to get, they should have no trouble breeding. I'm trying to keep mine dry for another week or so until temps start to stabilize where I live, but then mist a lot and I almost always get eggs. Definitely try a recorded call, that always works with mine; in fact, I typically only need to play it once or twice and then my two males start to call competing against themselves and do the rest of the work. If you haven't already, be sure to be feeding heavily and supplement well so that the female can produce healthy eggs without hurting her own nutrition.
Bryan


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the help! I am lowering the temp some to see if that works along with playing a recording of thier mating call every once in awhile. I will let you guys know what works... and if it works!


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, I tried playing a recording of a male calling a couple of times that last few days. The male seemed to do nothing, but then when i woke up today and turned their light on instantly the male called. So a few minutes later I played the recording and the male in the tank called again. I played it 2 more times then the male called again. Was that to much? The male went over to the female and stood next to her, but that was it. Nothing else has happened and there are no eggs. Should i stop playing the recording or what? What do you guys think would be best for me to do? Thanks for all the help I really appreciate it


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think it would hurt them by playing it a lot. I've noticed sometimes they may get "bored" or figure out its not a real frog if you play the same call over and over at the same frequency, so sometimes you might try a new call and just mix up the order. There are plenty of recordings out there (3 on mistking, and I'm sure much more on youtube, etc.), so change it up and it should get the male more excited. Also, try misting very heavily before you play the recorded calls, and give them some room/ privacy because if you stand right in front of the tank and stare at him, he might get a little nervous and not want to call right away. Breeding won't happen overnight, but do it for a few days and then they should begin to court longer and more regularly until you actually get eggs hopefully.
Bryan


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I don't think it would hurt them by playing it a lot. I've noticed sometimes they may get "bored" or figure out its not a real frog if you play the same call over and over at the same frequency, so sometimes you might try a new call and just mix up the order. There are plenty of recordings out there (3 on mistking, and I'm sure much more on youtube, etc.), so change it up and it should get the male more excited. Also, try misting very heavily before you play the recorded calls, and give them some room/ privacy because if you stand right in front of the tank and stare at him, he might get a little nervous and not want to call right away. Breeding won't happen overnight, but do it for a few days and then they should begin to court longer and more regularly until you actually get eggs hopefully.
> Bryan


Yah that's a great point! I never thought of that. I will switch it up. Is there a point that I should stop if they do something or would that not matter do you think? Thank you for telling me where to find those (saved me some time). I want to mist heavily, but my cage seems very wet on the bottom so should i not mist or just continue? I do try to stay far away and give them their privacy, but I am also so intrigued in watching them! haha I will do my best to stay away. I will keep giving them time hopefully they will in a few more days. They are stubborn! I will do everything you said and let you know what happens! Thank you so much


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think it will hurt to play it for a while. I typically stop after the males call enough that they actually start courting with the females and head to the coco-hut, because if I played it at that point, the males sometimes get distracted by the call and the breeding is interrupted. Do you have some sort of drainage layer in the tank, such as gravel, LECA, or a false bottom? This will certainly allow you to mist more, because you are correct that you don't want them sitting in puddles because of too much misting. If the substrate is just wet, you could always toss a new layer of leaf litter on top that gives them a dry option. If they really just aren't ready to call yet, then maybe cut back and give them a break- keep it slightly cooler and let it dry out a bit more with lower humidity for a week or so. Then, try again with the heavy misting, high humidity, and high feeding and see if that works. The frogs typically don't notice you if you stand very still for long enough, so stay far enough away and try your best to be a statue and you can still watch them. I promise you, once they get comfortable with calling you will be able to watch them up close and even do tank maintenance without interrupting their call; they will be very bold in time.
Bryan


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I don't think it will hurt to play it for a while. I typically stop after the males call enough that they actually start courting with the females and head to the coco-hut, because if I played it at that point, the males sometimes get distracted by the call and the breeding is interrupted. Do you have some sort of drainage layer in the tank, such as gravel, LECA, or a false bottom? This will certainly allow you to mist more, because you are correct that you don't want them sitting in puddles because of too much misting. If the substrate is just wet, you could always toss a new layer of leaf litter on top that gives them a dry option. If they really just aren't ready to call yet, then maybe cut back and give them a break- keep it slightly cooler and let it dry out a bit more with lower humidity for a week or so. Then, try again with the heavy misting, high humidity, and high feeding and see if that works. The frogs typically don't notice you if you stand very still for long enough, so stay far enough away and try your best to be a statue and you can still watch them. I promise you, once they get comfortable with calling you will be able to watch them up close and even do tank maintenance without interrupting their call; they will be very bold in time.
> Bryan


I stopped after he called twice. They have never courted though or gone to the coco hut! The most it ever is is 2 or 3 calls. Yes I do have a substrate layer of gravel, but it is still wet (no puddles but very damp). I have have to lay down a new layer like you said! Then I can mist more. 
Im thinking I might do that. Give it a try maybe. So I should give them 1-2 weeks of less misting and feeding and then when that time is up mist more and feed everyday? 
O really?! yah that is definitely not mine at all... not to bold yet i would say! haha I'll stand really still, but they must just be really nervous I hope they will call more soon so i can watch! Thank you for all the advice and help!
Thank you!


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello!

Just wanted to give an update! The frogs still have not laid. Hoping they will soon though


----------

